# John Henderson



## tgar (Jul 20, 2009)

In my research on the Plean war memorial, I've come up with John Henderson Able Seaman – No. Clyde Z/740 of the Royal Naval Volunteer Reserve Nelson Bn. R.N. Div. (Got this info from CWGC website)
Is there any way to find out more about his service and how he died?
He is buried in Beaumont-Hamel (died 13/11/1916). If he was Navy, why was he buried there?
Can anyone help?
tgar


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hello tgar,

Here is John Henderson's service record held at Kew in piece *ADM 339/2/2083* it can be downloaded for £3.36

The village of Beaumont-Hamel was attacked on 1 July 1916 by the 29th Division, with the 4th on its left and the 36th (Ulster) on its right, but without success. On 3 September a further attack was delivered between Hamel and Beaumont-Hamel and on 13 and 14 November, the 51st (Highland), *63rd (Royal Naval), *39th and 19th (Western) Divisions finally succeeded in capturing Beaumont-Hamel, Beaucourt-sur-Ancre and St. Pierre-Divion. Note* in 1916 the RND was transferred to the Army as the 63rd Royal Naval Division.

The Royal Naval Division was formed in August 1914 from naval reserve forces when warships of the fleet were fully crewed. The tradition of naval personnel serving on land had been long established and a shortfall in infantry divisions in the army led to the formation of the RND to supplement the army. The RND was retained under Admiralty control even though they were fighting on land alongside the army. Reserve personnel from the Royal Naval Reserve, Royal Fleet Reserve and the Royal Naval Volunteer Reserve with a brigade of Marines were assembled at Crystal Palace to form the RND. 

Regards
Hugh


----------



## R396040 (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks Hugh,very good write up. The John was no relation but caught my eye as its my brothers name. and my father was RN in WW1
Stuart Henderson


----------



## tgar (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks very much Hugh. Mystery solved. Will try ordering the service record.
tgar


----------

